# Bacon Wrapped Elk



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wasting time on YouTube the other day, I came across this recipe and gave it a try today for lunch. It was amazing!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’m on board to try it!! Looks amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I did this exact recipe last month with an elk backstrap. It was pretty dang good.

Malcom is one of my favorites. I have “subscribed” to only two YouTube channels. His is one of them.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Bacon fixes everything, even itself.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

That looks fabulous! I make something very similar. I like to add a little jalapeno to it. Thanks Jeff for making me hungry today. I will go enjoy my pop tart.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks tasty!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

It’s that time of year again when fresh cuts of meat fill the freezer. 

This is from my buck pronghorn I killed a week ago. Aged for a week in the fridge … 🤤


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Bacon fixes everything, even if it ain't broke


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh Boy!!


----------

